# most impressive product you have found?!



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

evening guys and gals

after following on from the most disapointing product thread 

i thought i would start this one

so fire away and lets see what happens

for me is 

product: chemical guys hybrid v7 

why: easy on / off application and superb beading from very little product


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

magifoam atm


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gtechniq P1 for me, makes polishing so easy and so quick, without a doubt the best option for polish.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

For me, it's probably Autosmart carnauba gold, after reading so much bad press I was more than pleasantly surprised, top performance at a bargain price


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Demon Shine wasnt expecting it to be any good but saves a lot of drying time and needles touching of the car and is cheap


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

lately I've been really impressed by Gtechniq P2 easy to use and leaves a superb deep shine ready for C2:thumb:

Reasonably priced too!:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

steview said:


> evening guys and gals
> 
> after following on from the most disapointing product thread
> 
> ...


I also started one of these last year and another one recommenced about 2 weeks ago....................

One year+ on, I still stick with Zymol's Field Glaze, maybe run close with Prima Hydro, which I bought yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

G|techniq C4. Awesome plastic trim restorer. :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I also started one of these last year and another one recommenced about 2 weeks ago....................
> 
> One year+ on, I still stick with Zymol's Field Glaze, maybe run close with Prima Hydro, which I bought yesterday.


sorry mate never seen the thread


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

steview said:


> sorry mate never seen the thread


All in good humour and it's good to re-visit. :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> magifoam atm


+1 for Autobrite Magifoam, its truly amazing stuff :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

gr33n said:


> +1 for Autobrite Magifoam, its truly amazing stuff :thumb:


one downside is that it stays for days after....


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i loved Zaino Z2 although im yet to try some Gtechnique products


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Autoglym Super Resin Polish for me!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

David said:


> i loved Zaino Z2 although im yet to try some Gtechnique products


u will enjoy the gtech i used g3 & g4 and love it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Menzerna Powerlock. I got this when it first came out in the states, and it still impresses me every time I use it. Opti-seal is another cracker. I would like to try some Nanolex or the likes next and see how it compares.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Anything by GTechniq

Carpro Iron X

AS Tardis

Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo

BTW isn't there already a thread like this running here?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Xtravue Glass Sealant....absolutely fantastic stuff, can't recommend it highly enough :thumb:


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wolf Chemicals Nano Rim Sheild & Nano Glass Sealent, terrific stuff.:thumb: Plus +1 for Gtechnic P1.:thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> one downside is that it stays for days after....


+ in the cold the foam actually failed to fall from the car. Just stuck to it :wall: Normally though I would agree it's by far the best snowfoam I've used. 
Few other favourites include dodo's btbm, zaino z2pro (love it  ), swissvax bos, tardis and my new zymol sponge. Prefer this to a mitt as its really easy to keep it clean using the 2bm and your able to wring out all of the bad stuff


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Veedub18 said:


> G|techniq C4. Awesome plastic trim restorer. :thumb:


Interesting, as i need some good plastic restorer. :thumb: Anybody else recommend this for plastic??


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The product that has left me literally gob smacked is Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam. It's awesome :thumb:

Leaves cars almost 100% clean just after snow foaming.:detailer:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Zaino Z2, definetly. Leaves a different kind of finish to any other sealant or wax.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

For my case I'd say ONR and SRP.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

drew 007 said:


> Interesting, as i need some good plastic restorer. :thumb: Anybody else recommend this for plastic??


Oh yes, superb trim restorer :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

drew 007 said:


> Interesting, as i need some good plastic restorer. :thumb: Anybody else recommend this for plastic??


100% - it's absolutely superb! :thumb:



Blueberry said:


> The product that has left me literally gob smacked is Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam. It's awesome :thumb:
> 
> Leaves cars almost 100% clean just after snow foaming.


Agreed totally, an excellent product, best foam I've tried.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

g101-hydra wax-aquapel


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

impressed with the P1 polish , saves time and effort if used correctly :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax.
Bought this not knowing what to expect and was blown away. Left a really great glossy finish and I'm the sort of person who believes it's all in the prep!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Iron X and C1.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Zaino Z2 and Z8 but optiseal did surprise me earlier first time i had used it!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

menz s500 fast gloss ,wow


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

citrus bling


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheers for the replies on this guys very nice to hear other people opinions on products in one place


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

I like heaing other peoples opinion its a great way of learnig! Should be a section in the user cp for favourite product


----------



## steeve (Feb 28, 2011)

Zymol Glasur and 3M glass cleaner, at last a glass cleaner that doesnt leave streaks and smears.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

bleek said:


> menz s500 fast gloss ,wow


I'm keen to get some to try, but I never need anything more than 203S.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> one downside is that it stays for days after....


Yeh ive just used some and had to rinse the whole drive down, im lucky ive got a bit of a drain/gulley it goes into


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sonus Caranuba spritz


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Wolfs paint sealant, still suprised how good it is and im sure the beading is the best i have seen!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've not read any of the posts but I'll wager I'm the first person to say: Poorboys Polish with Carnauba (regular or blue versions, it matters not).


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Viper said:


> I've not read any of the posts but I'll wager I'm the first person to say: Poorboys Polish with Carnauba (regular or blue versions, it matters not).


Great choice how do u find the application ?


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

+1 for citrus bling


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

steview said:


> Great choice how do u find the application ?


Its foolproof to use and its a very underrated product.


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

Duragloss 901 and magifoam for me


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

magifoam and megs 16 paste wax for the bang for buck factor


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Blackfire wet diamond sealant looks great on all colours


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The big yellow drying towel from Polished Bliss, Do love Lime Prime as well.


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Victoria Concours. 
A deep wet look with tremendous staying power. A beauty wax on steroids, perfect for the dark colours, reds, blacks, and other darker shades.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

ONR for washing, the Zaino range of sealants and QD maintenance sprays. Chemical Guys Hexi-Logic Pads, and as Great Gonzo mentions, the Uber type fluffy drying towels. :thumb:

So many good products, its hard to pin down a few


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

oh thought I had posted here before :S I was going to say CG's green clean as an APC, BUT now its changing to CG's new car scent. I'm a smoker and sadly I do have one or two in the car so it can smell rank after driving just a day (i hate smoke smell). 

Sprayed the new car scent in when I got it (almost 2 weeks ago now!) and the scent is still lingering, sprayed neat, one on each front mat, and one spray on the rear seat. almost 2 weeks scent from 3 sprays! ... and I have a gallon of the stuff! Watermelon only lasted 4 days in friends cars though.


----------

